# Lump under the skin



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Mickey has a small lump near his right armpit. I went to the vet and he looked at the cells and he said that the cells look weird so that we should remove it, so we have scheduled the surgery on Aug 3rd, the vet said he does not think it is cancer but he said if we want to know for sure, we should send it to a pathologist. Since Yesterday, the lump size has got smaller, so I was thinking that since it is getting smaller, it's not anything serious. 
If it is cancer, doesn't the lump get bigger?

Do you think that Mickey should have the surgery? I have to wait until Monday to talk to the vet because he is out of town this week. 

Mickey had surgery last September, he had to remove a lump that he got from the vaccines, that lump was not under the skin and it was nothing serious, but one day it start to bleed so we had no choice but to remove it. The same time he also had his cherry eye removed. I hate to put him under anesthesia again.

Oh, and also mickey will be getting his dental cleaning on that day.

Thank you for reading my long post.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, I hope it's nothing serious!!

If Mickey will be having his dental anyway, why not have it removed anyway? Then you'll know for sure, right?


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Amanda , 

I sure hope and will be praying for Mickey that everything is ok :thumbsup: you are a good mommy .I would rather be safer than sorry and have it removed .I dont think the lump getting smaller is any indication its not cancer and i also dont think that just because a lump is big could be cancer. I would rely entirley on what your vet advises you in this situation. I will keep Mickey in my prayers oh please keep us updated on Mickeys situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll keep little Mickey in my thoughts, let us know what you decide to do, sweetie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope Mickey's lump is nothing to be concerned about but I do agree with Pat, as long as he is going in for a dental and will be under anesthesia I would have it removed then you will know for sure what it is.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I would go ahead and remove it since he's getting the dental done anyhow and your vet advised it. Hoping he's fine and it's just something minor.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank You everyone, I am so glad that I found this forum. Everyone is so nice and sweet. Thank You again.

Ok, like all of you said, I think I will have it remove so I can be sure that lump is not cancer. I will do what the vet says to do. 
Thank you everyone, your responses helped me to decide, because we have already scheduled the surgery, but I was not sure if Mickey should have the surgery. The vet said that we should do the dental cleaning in September or February but after he saw the weird cells inside the lump, he said he will also do the cleaning while he removes the lump. I hate to see him getting another surgery and I am scared to put him under anesthesia again, so I wanted to ask how all of you think about mickey getting the surgery, and I agree on what all of you have said. 

I will update on mickey after the surgery. 
once again, thank you

All of your babies are so cute, I will post mickey's pictures soon.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

And we'll remember you and baby Mickey in our prayers for a quick and uneventful surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda, surgery is the ONLY way to know for sure---and to me that would be important. The vet can't tell by looking & if they suggested it I would move quickly. Sending up prayers and sending you peace!


----------

